# Molly made me proud this weekend



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I was just so happy this weekend that I had to share







My husband and I brought Molly over to my mother's house on Sunday to celebrate my birthday and my sister came along with her new little puppy (8 lb Yorkie-poo) Cooper. Molly and Cooper have met eachother and interacted a couple times and get along great. Molly was a little rough on him the first time they met because I don't think she realized her strength and how little he is. So we kept them both on leash to avoid any injuries. Plus I wasn't sure how Molly would be around such a small puppy. 

Then the second time they were around each other, they were at our house, so we kept Molly off leash and Cooper on leash since he was always bouncing in her face. They still did really well together. Molly would lay down on the ground and get to Coopers level and start swatting him with her nose and he would go rolling and come running back for more. It was really cute. I think my sister was more worried about Cooper getting hurt than anyone.

So now we are all together again yesterday at my mom's. We started with on leash introductions as usual and then let them play a little on leash. Then after about 15 minutes we all felt comfortable taking the leashes off and they were perfect. Molly would correct Cooper from time to time when he was getting a little too crazy and he was very good at taking the corrections and wasn't a stubborn crazy pup. He would back down when he knew he should. Molly would let him tug on her tail and everything. She was such a good girl. I'm so annoyed that I forgot my camera because they were just so cute together. 

Cooper was even jumping up and putting his front paws on Molly chest trying to lick the cheesy popcorn off her tounge. It was so funny







I'll have to remember my camera next time!!
Here is a picture from their last get together


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Good girl Molly!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

how cute


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah what a good girl Molly was and I wish Jesse and Molly could meet because Jesse is just like her... and plays that way with small dogs too.


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

I love that picture. So very cute.

And go Molly! What a very good girl.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Too cute Nicky!!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

How cute!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Good news Nicky. Happy B-day too.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good girl Molly! Your mom is very proud of you!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: luvsablesGood news Nicky. Happy B-day too.


Thanks Denise










I'm already looking forward to Molly and Cooper's next little get together.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

And don't forget the camera that time Nicky...


----------

